# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  100 años del Titanic...

## REEGE

*Titanic* Se cumplen 100 años del naufragio más famoso de la historia.
El 15 de abril de 1912, el mar se tragó el Titanic, un transatlántico que según su capitán “era imposible de hundir”.

El 2 de abril de 1912, el Titanic partió en dirección a Nueva York y trece días después ocurrió la fatídica catástrofe que provocó el hundimiento de un naviero que era el más lujoso de aquella época. Una historia que tuvo un inicio y un final reciente con la muerte de la última superviviente de la tragedia. 


- 31 de mayo de 1911. El Royal Mail Steamship Titanic, el transatlántico más lujoso y grande de la época, es construido en los astilleros de Harland and Wolff en Belfast. 

- 2 de abril de 1912. El buque ya está al 100% y está listo para emprender su aventura. Antes realiza las pruebas pertinentes y, una vez éstas ya han sido superadas, zarpa de Belfast en dirección a Southampton, su primera escala en su largo viaje a Nueva York. 

- 10 de abril de 1912: Ocho días después de abandonar Belfast, atraca en el puerto de Southampton.

- 11 de abril de 1912: Su siguiente destino es Irlanda, concretamente Queenstown, previa parada por Cherbourg (Francia). El suelo irlandés es la última escala que realiza para recoger a sus pasajeros. Ese mismo día, con 2.227 pasajeros a bordo, parte en dirección al que debía de ser su destino, Nueva York.

- 13 de abril de 1912: Tras dos días de intenso viaje, la tripulación se deleita del extenso paisaje marítimo. La expedición está siendo un éxito y transcurre con total normalidad.

- 14 de abril de 1912: Un día después llegan las malas noticias. Reciben siete avisos de iceberg y, precisamente, el trasatlántico choca contra uno de éstos, lo que provoca el hundimiento al filo de la medianoche en las costas de la isla de Terranova. 

- 15 de abril de 1912: La situación, lejos de estar controlada, es desesperada y el capitán Edward John Smith, después de evaluar los daños, emite la señal de auxilio. El Carpathia, un transatlántico más pequeño que estaba a 58 millas de la escena del hundimiento, parte al rescate de la tripulación. 

En el interior del barco, mientras tanto, se utilizan los botes salvavidas que desembarcan con mujeres y niños. Para un millar de tripulantes ya es demasiado tarde, pues no hay suficientes botes salvavidas y tienen que buscar refugio en una zona menos dañada del transatlántico. 

Posteriormente, se consuma la tragedia. El buque se parte en dos y la popa se queda flotando. La última esperanza de las 1.500 personas que estaban a bordo se desvanece en la profundidad del océano en el momento que se hunde el Titanic. 

Por su parte, el Carpathia, dos horas después del hundimiento, consigue llegar donde están los botes que han podido huir de la catástrofe y empieza así su labor de rescate. Se embarcaron 711 personas de un total de 1.100 plazas disponibles en los botes.

- 16 de abril de 1912: El Carpathia llega a Nueva York con todos los supervivientes de la catástrofe.


- 1 de abril de 1985: 73 años después, los restos del Titanic son hallados a 4.000 metros de la superficie por el investigador Robert Ballard. 

- 31 de mayo de 2009: Muere Millvina Dean, la última superviviente del Titanic, a sus 97 años en una residencia de Hampshire (Inglaterra). En el momento de la catástrofe era un bebé de 9 semanas.


*Fuente:diariosigloxxi.com*







Y EMBALSES.NET recuerda la tragedia...

----------


## perdiguera

Por lo que parece, el orgullo del capitán hizo que la tragedia fuese mayor de lo que hubiese sido si hubiese avisado antes por radio. :Frown:  :Mad: 
A veces los humanos nos deberíamos meter el orgullo en donde nos cupiera. :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Por lo que parece, el orgullo del capitán hizo que la tragedia fuese mayor de lo que hubiese sido si hubiese avisado antes por radio.
> A veces los humanos nos deberíamos meter el orgullo en donde nos cupiera.


El orgullo del capitán fue sólo una parte (importante, sí) del cúmulo de casualidades que produjeron la tragedia.


Fama de inhundible. No sólo lo decía el Capitán, sino toda la White Star, los astilleros  Harland & Wolff y mucha gente.Mamparos no herméticos. Los compartimentos estancos no eran tal, al estar comunicados entre ellos por la parte superior.Acero sulfurado. Pese a ser del mejor acero de la época, el casco del Titanic no estaba preparado para las bajas temperaturas, por las que perdía flexibilidad, agrietándose más fácilmente a temperaturas bajo cero.Cambio de ruta. Por motivos que aún permanecen en discusión, el Capitán del Titanic optó por una ruta más septentrional de las acostumbradas. Esto lo alejó de los buques que fueron a prestar auxilio, lo llevó a aguas más frías y más cerca de los icebergs.Ausencia de botes de socorro. Aún no existía una norma en cuanto a las plazas en los botes de socorro. El Titanic poseía muchas menos de la capacidad de pasaje y tripulación.Comunicaciones defectuosas. Tanto las señales morse, como la radio y las bengalas no fueron lanzadas ni en forma ni en momento adecuado.Icebergs desgajados. El Iceberg que rompió el casco del Titanic se encontraba en latitudes bajas para aquella época del año, razón quizás por la que el Capitán no tuvo en cuenta la posibilidad de encontrarse con uno al elegir una ruta tan al norte.
Son sólo algunas de las "casualidades". Seguro que se me olvida alguna. Mis fuentes son los recuerdos de diversos documentales sobre este hecho.

----------


## nando

> El orgullo del capitán fue sólo una parte (importante, sí) del cúmulo de casualidades que produjeron la tragedia.
> 
> 
> Fama de inhundible. No sólo lo decía el Capitán, sino toda la White Star, los astilleros  Harland & Wolff y mucha gente.Mamparos no herméticos. Los compartimentos estancos no eran tal, al estar comunicados entre ellos por la parte superior.Acero sulfurado. Pese a ser del mejor acero de la época, el casco del Titanic no estaba preparado para las bajas temperaturas, por las que perdía flexibilidad, agrietándose más fácilmente a temperaturas bajo cero.Cambio de ruta. Por motivos que aún permanecen en discusión, el Capitán del Titanic optó por una ruta más septentrional de las acostumbradas. Esto lo alejó de los buques que fueron a prestar auxilio, lo llevó a aguas más frías y más cerca de los icebergs.Ausencia de botes de socorro. Aún no existía una norma en cuanto a las plazas en los botes de socorro. El Titanic poseía muchas menos de la capacidad de pasaje y tripulación.Comunicaciones defectuosas. Tanto las señales morse, como la radio y las bengalas no fueron lanzadas ni en forma ni en momento adecuado.Icebergs desgajados. El Iceberg que rompió el casco del Titanic se encontraba en latitudes bajas para aquella época del año, razón quizás por la que el Capitán no tuvo en cuenta la posibilidad de encontrarse con uno al elegir una ruta tan al norte.
> Son sólo algunas de las "casualidades". Seguro que se me olvida alguna. Mis fuentes son los recuerdos de diversos documentales sobre este hecho.


vamos que no fué su dia de suerte  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

Identificado el niño desconocido del Titanic.

Tras 99 años de misterio, se ha conseguido averiguar la identidad del cadáver de un bebé encontrado cinco días después del naufragio del Titanic, el 21 de abril de 1912.

El cuerpo de un niño de 19 meses fue rescatado cinco días después del hundimiento del transatlántico y, durante un buen puñado de años, los investigadores estuvieron haciendo todo lo posible por averiguar la identidad del pequeño.

Gracias a nuevas pruebas de ADN, ya se ha podido determinar la identidad del pequeño. Se trata de Sidney Leslie Goodwin, el menor de una familia numerosa de Melksham (Inglaterra) que se dirigía a Nueva York a bordo del Titanic para visitar las Cataratas del Niágara.

Pero se ha tardado casi un siglo en determinar la verdadera identidad del pequeño. Tras mucho especular e investigar, se decidió enterrarlo en el cementerio de Fairview, Halifax, (Nueva Escocia) donde también reposan los restos de otras 120 víctimas del hundimiento.

Se colocó una lápida con el siguiente texto:

Erected to the memory of an unknown child whose remains were recovered after the disaster to the "Titanic" April 15th 1912
(Erigido a la memoria de un niño desconocido, cuyos restos fueron recuperados después del desastre del "Titanic" 15 de abril 1912)


Tumba del niño desconocido del Titanic.

Poco después, se pensó que se trataba del hijo de Alma Palsson, de origen sueco y que también viajaba en el barco. En el bolsillo de Alma se encontraron cuatro pasajes y un testigo aseguró haber visto como un bebé se le "escapaba" de los brazos en el momento del hundimiento. Eso hizo que la mujer fuese enterrada a escasos metros del pequeño.

La investigación siguió adelante y surgió una nueva hipótesis para la identidad del niño.

Se determinó que también se podría tratar de Eugene Rice, de origen  irlandés y cuyo cadáver aun no había sido recuperado. Hasta el momento definitivo de la identificación, se decidió no añadir nombre alguno a la lápida del niño desconocido.

Transcurrieron los años, e incluso  el siglo cambió de dígito, y la identidad del pequeño seguía siendo todo un misterio.

Hasta la tumba del niño desconocido se acercaban cada año centenares de personas que depositaban flores y peluches.

Unas pruebas de ADN, efectuadas a uno de los minúsculos restos que quedaba del bebé, pudieron determinar que los restos del niño no pertenecía definitivamente al hijo de  Alma Palsson ni al pequeño de la familia Rice.

El círculo se iba cerrando. Tan solo quedaban dos posibles candidatos (dos nombres de bebés que viajaron en el transatlántico y que sus cuerpos jamás fueron localizados): Viljami Eino Panula (de origen finlandés) y el inglés Sidney Leslie Goodwin.

El mal estado de los restos analizados (un trozo del brazo de 6 centímetros) no permitía determinar cuál de los dos pequeños era a quien buscaban y los investigadores finalmente concluyeron que  el niño era Panula,  publicando estos resultados en 2004.

Pero una serie de casualidades hicieron que se enterara del tema Carol Goodwin de 77 años y nieta  de la hermana de Frederick Joseph Goodwin, uno de los viajeros del Titanic que falleció en la fatal travesía junto a su esposa y sus seis hijos, el menor de apenas 19 meses. Esta contactó con el equipo que investigaba el caso y tras múltiples y avanzadísimos sistemas de análisis se determinó finalmente que, la identidad del niño desconocido del Titanic, se trataba de Sidney Leslie Goodwin.

A pesar de conocerse el nombre, la lapida del cementerio Fairview seguirá llevando la misma inscripción, en memoria de los cerca de 50 niños que fallecieron en el hundimiento y como representación a todos ellos.

----------


## REEGE

*Un barco gasista once veces más grande que el Titanic.*
Un gigante del mar cuyo peso superará las 600.000 toneladas está construyéndose en una isla de Corea. Su objetivo será extraer gas de los fondos marinos.
antena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 25/07/2011 a las 22:33 horas 

Cuando esté acabado será el navío más grande del mundo. Cerca de 600.000 toneladas de peso, once veces el tamaño del Titanic, convertirán al FLNG en un buque capaz de extraer gas a gran escala del fondo del mar.

Su construcción se está llevando a cabo en una pequeña isla coreana y el presupuesto que se baraja para poder acabar este proyecto es de 10.000 millones de euros.

En 2017 este gran buque echará el ancla en la costa norte de Australia para sacar provecho de las grandes reservas de gas natural que existen en las profundidades del fondo marino.

Ver video:

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/tecn...072500135.html

*
Fuente:antena3.com*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Un barco gasista once veces más grande que el Titanic.*
> Un gigante del mar cuyo peso superará las 600.000 toneladas está construyéndose en una isla de Corea. Su objetivo será extraer gas de los fondos marinos.
> antena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 25/07/2011 a las 22:33 horas 
> 
> Cuando esté acabado será el navío más grande del mundo. Cerca de 600.000 toneladas de peso, once veces el tamaño del Titanic, convertirán al FLNG en un buque capaz de extraer gas a gran escala del fondo del mar.
> 
> Su construcción se está llevando a cabo en una pequeña isla coreana y el presupuesto que se baraja para poder acabar este proyecto es de 10.000 millones de euros.
> 
> En 2017 este gran buque echará el ancla en la costa norte de Australia para sacar provecho de las grandes reservas de gas natural que existen en las profundidades del fondo marino.
> ...


¿Y con qué piensan mover semejante mole?

O le montan propulsión nuclear, o ese bicho va a necesitar un petrolero junto a él constantemente. Como lo quieran mover con propulsión convencional, el bicho va a tragar gasoil igual que una esponja  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> ¿Y con qué piensan mover semejante mole?
> 
> O le montan propulsión nuclear, o ese bicho va a necesitar un petrolero junto a él constantemente. Como lo quieran mover con propulsión convencional, el bicho va a tragar gasoil igual que una esponja



Por eso lo van a dedicar a sacar gas del fondo marino. El 50% de lo que saque, será para moverlo.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Salut

Bueno, a mi lo que me mató fue el comentario de Zapatero el aniversario del hundimiento del Titanic. Algo así como _"La economía española es robusta como un transatlántico"_ (dicho de memoria). Que descojone!  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> Bueno, a mi lo que me mató fue el comentario de Zapatero el aniversario del hundimiento del Titanic. Algo así como _"La economía española es robusta como un transatlántico"_ (dicho de memoria). Que descojone!


¿Tú realmente crees que un país como España puede hacer frente a esa especulación coordinada?
Independientemente de que Zapatero no sea del percentil alto en cuanto a talante económico.

----------


## Salut

Psé, lo decía por la anécdota del Titanic -no pretendía politizar el hilo-. Fue una metida de pata bien graciosa jejeje...

Pero lo que está claro es que España tiene una deuda privada y externa demasiado grande (~ 200% del PIB) para que veamos algo positivo en los próximos 10 años. Has leido bien: 10 años, o más. Salvo ayudas brutales por parte de la UE, claro (aunque estos tienen otras prioridades, con los 12 "paises novatos") o inflación galopante.

Vamos, parecidos con el Titanic todos los que quieras y más.


PD: Y no pasa nada porque el presidente no sepa mucho de economía. Para eso tiene a sus ministros. El problema más bien ha sido (1) el miedo a pinchar la burbuja en 2004 -el BdE, BBVA, etc. ya avisaban de su existencia desde 2003-; y (2) la lentitud de algunas de sus políticas de estímulo, que supusieron el malgasto de cierto margen de endeudabilidad (los famosos 400 € de reducción de IRPF no sirvieron para nada, y el Fondo de Inversión Local _"Plan E"_ se hizo aprisa y corriendo, sin un proceso bueno de seleccion de proyectos).

Dicho esto, corto y cierro el _offtopic_ de política económica.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno aunque todos estamos hartos de verlo en televisión y por todos sitios tenemos imágenes y noticias sobre el "Costa Concordia" os pongo un enlace de Antena3.com para verlo casi todo... si les pilla en alta mar, tendriamos "otro TITANIC":

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...011600205.html

----------


## REEGE

FUENTE:antena3.com
*El Titanic resucita en un edificio interactivo de Belfast. 
La ciudad que vio nacer al gigante del mar nos invita a recorrer todos los rincones de la nave y a ponernos en la piel de sus pasajeros. Es el mayor centro interactivo del mundo sobre el Titanic.* 

Esther Nguema  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 01/04/2012 a las 18:56 horas 

Fue su primer y último viaje. En 1912 era buque más grande y lujoso jamás construido por el hombre. Cien años después, con la altura y forma de las cuatro proas del barco, se inaugura el edificio "Belfast Titanic".

El visitante descubre las entrañas de la nave, en un recorrido interactivo que mezcla imágenes de la época con modelos de tamaño real.

El viaje traslada al visitante a la vida de a bordo con réplicas de los camarotes de primera, segunda y tercera clase. Se recrean detalles de las famosas escaleras e incluso se perciben los olores y los ruidos del entorno industrial.

Murieron más de 1500 personas. Ocho días después de abandonar el puerto, el gigante choca contra un iceberg. La exposición reimprime hasta los mensajes la petición de ayuda.

Un buque que fue construido en Belfast durante 3 años, el mismo tiempo que han tardado en levantar el nuevo edificio interactivo. La capital irlandesa que lo vio nacer resucita al mítico barco.

Aquí podéis ver el video de la noticia:
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...040100039.html

----------


## REEGE

Música y flores para recordar el 'Titanic' cien años después de que zarpara
Supervientes del 'Titanic' y familiares de las víctimas han rememorado el naufragio del buque en una ceremonia de homenaje celebrada en el puerto de Southampton, en el Reino Unido.

Un crucero igual que el Titanic realiza el recorrido del buque cien años después
El Titanic, un barco de bajo costeantena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 10/04/2012 a las 19:03 horas 

Un día como hoy, hace cien años, comenzaba su andadura un gigante del mar: un buque que nacía para ser la estrella de los océanos, y que terminó hundido bajo las aguas. El 'Titanic', protagonista de uno de los naufragios más trágicos y mediáticos de la historia, salía de puerto para no regresar jamás.

Algunos supervivientes de la odisea y familiares de las víctimas han acudido a la ceremonia de homenaje que se ha celebrado en el puerto de Southampton.

En el acto ha habido discursos, palabras de homenaje, y un minuto de silencio recordando a las víctimas. Después, y en medio de la música de una banda, algunos representantes de los asistentes han arrojado coronas de flores al mar. Además, ha habido un desfile de más de 600 niños con fotografías de las víctimas.

Las autoridades han aprovechado la fecha para inaugurar el museo 'Seacity', que contiene una sección permanente dedicada al transatlántico.

De los 897 miembros de la tripulación del lujoso barco, la gran mayoría, 714, eran vecinos de Southampton.

*Aquí para ver el video de Antena3.com completa!!*

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...041000137.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Habría que poner ya 100, ¿no?

----------


## REEGE

Hoy hemos aprovechado para verla de nuevo en 3D y volvernos a emocionar... Espectalcular película, junto a Gladiator mis favoritas.
Aquí tenéis más noticias sobre su 100 aniversario.

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...041400090.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Hoy hemos aprovechado para verla de nuevo en 3D y volvernos a emocionar... Espectalcular película, junto a Gladiator mis favoritas.
> Aquí tenéis más noticias sobre su 100 aniversario.
> 
> http://www.antena3.com/noticias/mund...041400090.html


Su 100 aniversario y mis 13 aniversario, que hoy cumplo otro año más... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Los terrines

> Su 100 aniversario y mis 13 aniversario, que hoy cumplo otro año más...


Pues muchas felicidadas a los dos, y que llegues a cumplir tantos como la película, y en tan buen estado (y no en el fondo del mar, como el transatlántico, naturalmente).

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> Pues muchas felicidadas a los dos, y que llegues a cumplir tantos como la película, y en tan buen estado (y no en el fondo del mar, como el transatlántico, naturalmente).
> 
> Un saludo cordial a todos.



Muchas gracias Los Terrines :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

*La suerte de los diez españoles del Titanic.
EFE | 1/04/2012*  

Diez españoles se embarcaron en 1912 en el Titanic y, de ellos, siete sobrevivieron al naufragio más famoso de la historia, unas vivencias que tres periodistas han reconstruido en una minuciosa investigación y que reflejan en su libro 'Los diez del Titanic' cuando se cumple un siglo del hundimiento.

Javier Reyero, Cristina Mosquera y Nacho Montero compartían desde hace tiempo su fascinación por el naufragio que sufrió este transatlántico tras colisionar con un iceberg en la noche del 14 de abril de hace casi cien años, una curiosidad que les llevó a investigar la presencia de los españoles que había a bordo del Titanic.

Tras dos años de indagaciones, el próximo martes sale a la venta este libro cuya principal aportación, según ha explicado Javier Reyero, es determinar que fueron diez los pasajeros españoles que aquel 10 de abril se dispusieron a cruzar el océano a bordo del que fue llamado en su tiempo "el barco insumergible".

Los diez del Titanic
Cinco hombres y cinco mujeres: María Josefa Pérez de Soto, Víctor Peñasco, Fermina Oliva, Encarnación Reynaldo, Emilio Pallás, Julián Padró, las hermanas Florentina y Asunción Durán, Juan Monrós y Servando Oviés eran sus identidades, según las investigaciones realizadas por los autores del libro.

De ellos, tres murieron en el naufragio: Víctor Peñasco, miembro de una adinerada familia madrileña; Servando Oviés, un importante hombre de negocios asturiano, y Juan Monrós, único miembro español de la tripulación del transatlántico.

El camarero del Titanic
Una historia inédita, hasta ahora, la de Juan Monrós. Nacido en Barcelona, vivía en París y con solo 20 años fue contratado como ayudante de camarero para el restaurante a la carta del Titanic. "Hasta ahora no se sabía nada" de su pertenencia al personal del restaurante, ha asegurado Javier Reyero, que ha explicado que ni su familia conocía exactamente qué hacía en el barco, ya que, antes de partir, dijo a su madre que se embarcaba como traductor.

Tanto Monrós como sus cerca de 70 compañeros empleados en ese lujoso restaurante se alojaban en tercera clase, que se convirtió en una trampa mortal de la que no pudieron escapar.

La suerte de los españoles
Pero España, según el periodista, cuenta con una curiosa marca en este centenario acontecimiento: la tasa de supervivencia de los españoles fue del 70 por ciento, el doble que la del total de un siniestro en el que perecieron más de 1.500 personas. Reyero ha aportado otro dato curioso sobre la "suerte" de aquellos españoles, como es que los cinco que viajaban en segunda clase, categoría de la que solo se salvó el 8 por ciento del pasaje, lograron sobrevivir.

Cuatro de ellos viajaban juntos, las hermanas Durán, Julián Padrós y Emilio Pallás, que habían decidido en Barcelona emigrar a Cuba vía Nueva York.

Florentina y Asunción no tuvieron grandes problemas para escapar del desastre y subir a un bote porque las mujeres y los niños tenían prioridad pero ellos tuvieron que saltar a otra embarcación desde la cubierta cuando ya descendía por el costado del buque. "Nuestra salvación fue un milagro", relató posteriormente Padrós, quien, junto a sus tres amigos, fue rescatado por el Carpantia, el barco que recogió a los supervivientes.

No corrió la misma suerte Víctor Peñasco. Recién casado con María Josefa Pérez de Soto y pertenecientes ambos a la alta sociedad, habían decidido en París finalizar su larga luna de miel viajando en el Titanic. La pareja embarcó con la doncella Fermina Oliva mientras que el mayordomo que les había acompañado permaneció en la capital francesa con el encargo de enviar diariamente una postal a Madrid simulando que seguían allí, para no preocupar a sus familias.

María Josefa y su doncella pudieron subir a un bote, desde el que contemplaron cómo el mar engullía el transatlántico. El cuerpo de Víctor Peñasco nunca fue encontrado.

La malagueña Encarnación Reynaldo, la pasajera española más "misteriosa" por los pocos datos que se conocen de su vida, y el empresario Servando Oviés, que regresaba a Cuba después de realizar su viaje anual a España, completan "los diez" del Titanic, cuyas vidas, asegura Reyero, son dignas de ser el argumento de cualquier película.

Espero que os guste ésta curiosidad que he encontrado por la red.

----------

